# Daemon Prince of Tzeentch



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I convered up a Daemon Prince of Tzeentch recently, swapped a head and a few other minor adjustments from a Bel'kor model to make it really Tzeentchy and unique....

Let me know what you think! NB I haven't based it yet but will be soon...

Thanks,
NK


----------



## Bence (Oct 19, 2009)

That is uba mean


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work. +rep k:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats fucking awesome


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mmmmm.... shiny


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bloomin' amazing! +rep.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words/rep. Anything you think would add to it and improve it?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> Thanks for the kind words/rep. Anything you think would add to it and improve it?


give it to me?

Fantastic work. It looks very impressive. Very tidy conversion work.


----------



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it looks a little clean! I like whats been done so far, but it does look like it needs some battle scars and darkness to it! Maybe even just a brown/black thin wash!

Nice little conversion too! Looks very birdman. +rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dillusion1979 said:


> I think it looks a little clean! I like whats been done so far, but it does look like it needs some battle scars and darkness to it! Maybe even just a brown/black thin wash!


I like a very clean look for Tzeentch; it is more magical and a poke in the eye of Nurgle:grin:

Personal preference though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I do like that myself. Only thing I would have done differently is to make the neck a bit shorter. The red of the cape could use a bit of work as well as it looks a bit too uniformly bright, no real shading on it. Could just be the picture however as the lighting is quite bright.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah the cloak has been shaded, but the flash kind of took all of that away, the angle makes the neck look a lot bigger than it is in reality ^^


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That's quite an inspiring piece of work. Excellent job, *NagashKhemmler*. I think it looks perfect.


----------

